# Safety at Construction Sites- Tool Box Talks



## خالد قدورة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/4YOeOlSZ/Tool_Box_Talks.html


----------



## impire (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ملفات مفيدة جدا ، الف شكر ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ملفات مفيدة
شكور أخي خالد


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل, بارك الله بك.


----------



## N333R (18 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكررررررررررررر لك


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## alshanfari (28 مايو 2011)

كيف انزل الملف :'(


----------

